# Big Problem with my weights.



## abuh11 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a standard bar, but i have Olympic wights and standard weights (a mix of both). How can i adapt my standard bar to hold both olympic weights and standard wegihts at the same time. I don't want to buy an Olympic bar or new weights.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2014)

Honestly, do yourself a favor and go on craigslist and look for a cheap Olympic bar.   In the long run if you stick to this lifestyle, you will be thankful you got a real bar.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Honestly, do yourself a favor and go on craigslist and look for a cheap Olympic bar.   In the long run if you stick to this lifestyle, you will be thankful you got a real bar.



I buy all my stuff on craigslist. Plates are easy to find


----------



## nightster (Mar 25, 2014)

I dont think you can get an adapter.... side note..I bought a really awesome punching "bob" on cl  great price


----------



## abuh11 (Mar 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Honestly, do yourself a favor and go on craigslist and look for a cheap Olympic bar.   In the long run if you stick to this lifestyle, you will be thankful you got a real bar.



The problem is that I have tons of standard weights, if. I get an Olympic bar they will all go to waste. 
There must be some kind of adapter.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 25, 2014)

abuh11 said:


> The problem is that I have tons of standard weights, if. I get an Olympic bar they will all go to waste.
> There must be some kind of adapter.



3 seconds on google: You're not likely going to find an adapter that will let you use both at the same time.
You *could* cut that sleeve, use the oly plates on the inside and keep the end of the collar standard sized but that's a half-assed setup that could prove dangerous.





http://www.amazon.com/Body-Solid-Olympic-Adapter-Sleeve/dp/B003TPREXO

Another, much more cumbersome option would be to use individual shaft collars like this:




You would have to use only enough for whatever movement you're doing.
Come to think of it, if you use shaft collars like this you may not even need to lock them down with the set screw.
Just as long as you can lock the whole plate stack down with your standard sized clamps.


----------



## abuh11 (Mar 26, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> 3 seconds on google: You're not likely going to find an adapter that will let you use both at the same time.
> You *could* cut that sleeve, use the oly plates on the inside and keep the end of the collar standard sized but that's a half-assed setup that could prove dangerous.
> 
> 
> ...



sorry to be a pain.

But can you recommend any good shafts, i cant seem to find the right size.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 26, 2014)

abuh11 said:


> sorry to be a pain.
> 
> But can you recommend any good shafts, i cant seem to find the right size.



It will be hard to find an exact fit without knowing the exact dimensions of the bar you're using.
Assuming you have a standard bar with 1-1/6" ends, you would need McMaster Carr P/N# 6435K46
http://www.mcmaster.com/#6435k46/=r9e23h

That collar isn't an exact fit mind you. The oly plate holes are designed to fit a 2" collar.
The shaft collars I've linked you to only have a 1-7/8" OD meaning there will be about 1/8" of slop.
They're also only 1/2" thick so you will need quite a few of them.

It's really a cobbed up way of doing things.
Maybe there is another collar out there, I just don't have the time to invest in looking for one.
If you have time, look for a 1-1/16" ID x 2" OD shaft collars.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 26, 2014)

abuh11 said:


> sorry to be a pain.
> 
> But can you recommend any good shafts, i cant seem to find the right size.



If your trying to find the "right size shaft" hit up GK or Pinkbear. They know all about shaft sizes.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 26, 2014)

Or u could get a few pieces of iron, take em to a maxhinist or a shop, have them bend the iron at the top of each piece, make it look like the letter "p" weld a piece from the bottom outward so it gives u a bar to slide on the older smaller diameter weights and just slip those pieces u created that look like a "p" onto the olympic bar.... So it would look like an "L" with a "P" ontop


----------



## RolandasPT4U (Mar 27, 2014)

Put Olympic weights first then standard weights and clip it


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 27, 2014)

RolandasPT4U said:


> Put Olympic weights first then standard weights and clip it



That would create a really awkward "double hit" when the weight breaks the floor.

In something like a dead lift, the standard plates will break the floor first, the slack in the OLY plates would need to be taken up then he'd get hit with additional resistance all at once.


----------

